# Possible Illness or Normal Behavior



## hollydlzk (Jul 26, 2017)

I have had my budgie about a year now. I recently upgrading her cage and about a week or two later I added more toys for her to play with. About the same time as I redecorated the cage I noticed her stool starting to leave a greenish hue surrounding it on the paper towel and begin to get a little less solid than usual. I noted it but didn't really think much about it, her stool periodically has different hues come up for a little while and go away but this time it seems to have stayed longer than usual. I have read the article about budgie poo changes and understand it could be anything from stress to diet changes that can cause this. I noticed her stool recently starting to become more solid again and there us now more normal coloration although some green is still there. That being said, she also seems to be trembling more lately as well and is more skittish of me. When I first put her in the new cage I could sing to her and she would fly over and nibble my nose and such but she has stopped doing so as well. She has been losing feathers lately and I believe she is molting by the look of it. All in all I figured it was just stress of the new and bigger cage, but yesterday when I came in the room she was sitting on the floor of the cage and I have never see her do that before. As soon as I walked over she flew back to the top and I did notice some millet down there so maybe she was just eating it or exploring more, idk. She has been playing and singing as usual, I haven't noticed any lack of cleanliness, her eyes are bright and her eating is normal. Now that she has the larger flight cages, I have even seen her flying circles in it for exercise and she flys from toy to toy as well. She is definatly getting more exercise than her previous cage allows. Does this seem like a reason to take her to the vet or is it just stress from all the changes or maybe a toy I added that is stressing her out? There have been a few she avoids. Her yearly check up is scheduled for late November, I just didn't know if these things were grounds to take her in sooner or not. I often overthink and overreact when it comes to pets.

Thank you!

PS: I just caught her in the act of going to the bottom of the cage, she is sliding down the vertical bars on the bottom and then exploring the activity ladder she hasnt been plying with and trying to get to the paper towel on the bottom! Luckily she cant get herself into trouble down there. It must be a new thing, Ive NEVER seen her do that before.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My first thought is that she may have been stressed from 
a) the new cage/new toy(s) and/or
b) the molt may have made her stools looser

I would watch her for a couple of days and see how she's doing.

It sounds as though she's loving her new cage, exploring it (including the bottom - which, by the way, is GREAT!) and in general, getting acclimated to her new home.

If you notice lethargy, her sitting puffed up, panting (without having exercised), then I'd move up her vet appointment and have her seen by the Avian Vet earlier.

We'd love to see some picture of her in her new mansion! hoto:*


----------



## hollydlzk (Jul 26, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *My first thought is that she may have been stressed from
> a) the new cage/new toy(s) and/or
> b) the molt may have made her stools looser
> 
> ...


Thank you! That makes me feel much better, ill watch her though just to be sure. She has defiantly been active, she likes to fly in circles in the middle of the cage for 5-6 laps, then pauses before taking off again. Here's some pics of the new cage (some right after the new toys and some today) I wanted to get her one big enough to exercise in since she doesn't get any out of the cage time. I have finally got her to get on my finger but she's not hand tamed enough to catch or save from trouble without stressing her out.













































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She is beautiful and her cage looks great!
(What is her name? -- Sorry if I missed it in your earlier post)

I'm sure she is totally loving having the extra room. Well done!*


----------



## hollydlzk (Jul 26, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *She is beautiful and her cage looks great!
> (What is her name? -- Sorry if I missed it in your earlier post)
> 
> I'm sure she is totally loving having the extra room. Well done!*


Thank you! I tried to keep a variety of toys and perches in there. You didn't miss it, I actually found her last summer (she's my first bird and I've learned A LOT in one year) I didn't name her at first cause I was looking for her owner and really just kinda started calling her Birdie and it stuck  I've came up with more official names but Birdie is her "pet" name so to say.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Birdie is a sweetheart and I think that is a darling name for her. *


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Birdie is cute and I really like her cage setup!


----------



## hollydlzk (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you! I like it too! She has a little bit of everything to keep her occupied 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

